# Let the Tiger jokes start here's the 1st



## the dude abides (Dec 2, 2009)

Q. What to baby seals and Tiger Woods have in common?


A. Both have been clubbed by a Scandinavian.


----------



## got14u (Dec 2, 2009)

LMAO !!!! this should be good


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 2, 2009)

As I look at her and wonder "what was he thinking?"  But it reminds me of an old email that was going around.  It had a picture of this gorgeous playmate posing nude.  The caption below it said..."Just remember, some guy, somewhere, is sick of her crap too."  LOL  So funny.


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 2, 2009)

LUV STINKS---and hurts sometimes


----------



## carpetride (Dec 2, 2009)

I think it is called Narcissistic!  

That whole "grass is greener" thing has caught up with a lot of people of the years.  I would hope that my daughter would do the same darn thing.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

Dude,

I thought of the same email. Although the jokes are funny and I have gotten a good laugh out of them, when I do think about the situation, I see it as somewhat representative of the overall decline in values and morals in the society on a larger scale. I think this one does do a lot of harm, because so many held him out as a squeaky clean idol. He has done the damage to himself, and now I view him with contempt and as much less of a man, not to mention that I feel sorry for his wife. You don't hurt the people that you love like that.

Now back to the jokes.....


----------



## morkdach (Dec 2, 2009)

let the jokes go away he still has a life lets let him live it


----------



## thundernoggin (Dec 3, 2009)

Rated R

He made his bed now he can sleep in it.  I think he's met his match with this woman.  She took immediate action to balance the scales of justice while the rest of us stand around stunned, shaking our heads, upon discovering a rather bizarre fact.  That Tiger's uncanny almost superhuman ability to get it in the hole no matter what extends far beyond the confines of the golf course.


----------



## forktender (Dec 3, 2009)

Nah that wouldn't be any fun.

I'll go next !

Did you hear Tiger is going to change his name? 
He's going from a Tiger to a Cheetah . 


Apparently, the only person who can beat Tiger Woods with a golf club is his wife. 



Apparently the police asked Tiger's wife how many times she hit him. She said "I don't know exactly... but put me down for a 5. 


Phil Mickleson already called Tiger's wife for advice on how to beat Tiger. 

This one made me LMAO !!! 
Tiger took a penalty stroke for putting it in the wrong hole ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Add on if you can. 
Dan


----------



## mossymo (Dec 3, 2009)

Apparently Tiger admitted this crash was the closest shave he's ever had. So Gillette has dropped his contract. But, within an hour of the news of Gillette dropping Tiger, apparently V i a g r a and ExtenZe has made him offers for endorsements !!!


----------



## meateater (Dec 3, 2009)

Remember the Rockie theme? "EYE OF THE TYGER", well its black eye of the tyger!


----------



## smokeon (Dec 4, 2009)

If the only person that can beat Tiger is a blonde with big breasts, it’s time for Phil Mickelson to bleach his hair.

What’s the difference between a car and a golf ball? Tiger can drive a ball 400 yards.

What was Elin doing out at 2.30 in the morning? Clubbing

Why did Tiger crashed into a fire hydrant AND a tree? He couldn’t decide between a wood and an iron.

Why did Phil Mickelson call Elin yesterday? To pick up some tips on how to beat Tiger.

What is the penalty for getting it in the wrong hole? Ask Tiger, he knows.

Tiger drives very well on the fairway but doesn’t fare very well on the driveway. Rock me.

Whats the difference between a golf ball and a caddy? Tiger can drive a golf ball.

Nike wants to drop their endorsement due to accuracy problems. Apparently, Tiger’s spraying his balls everywhere.

It turns out that fixing Tiger’s game and fixing his marriage both require the same thing: better control over his putz.   

Why was Tiger’s wife mad at him? She heard that he played a-round in Australia. 

What will the headline be if they prove it is domestic violence? TIGER’S WIFE MAKES THE CUT

Given Tiger’s racial heritage can we call this a Black Thai affair?

Tiger just changed his nickname but still kept it in the cat family. Cheetah.

Elin Woods has a twin sister named Josephine. Know how to tell them apart? Elin is the one holding the bent 5 iron.

What do Tiger and the Beatles have in common? They both experienced a hit with Norwegian Wood.

First words spoken to the paramedics by Tiger: Who are you? And what are all these trees doing in my living room?

Tiger Wood’s shirt is all red- problem is, there’s no tournament, and his veins are a pint low. 

What does Tiger have in common with a baby seal? They’ve both been clubbed by a Norwegian. 

Tiger owns a lot of expensive cars... now he has a hole in one.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Dec 4, 2009)

Havent read all of em yet, so if this is a duplicate i apologize, 

The difference between a golf ball and a Cadillac Escalade.......... Tiger can drive a golf ball 400 yards without hittin the trees


----------

